# I would die for that - Kellie Coffey



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Such an amazingly powerful song that most of her can relate to


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have just read the lyrics to this and I was sat here nodding my head, understanding every word. xx


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Me too, the only part i didn't agree on was when she sings 'Just to hear the words i love you mom'
I cannot wait to hear our babies call me dad 

I'm sure most on this forum can relate to the song!


----------

